
Coding in color - mziulu
https://medium.com/@evnbr/coding-in-color-3a6db2743a1e#.skji55uvd
======
douche
I was hoping this would be about colorForth

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ashleyf/2013/11/02/the-
beau...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ashleyf/2013/11/02/the-beautiful-
simplicity-of-colorforth/)

